# Tomorrowland on Blu-ray, Digital HD and DMA October 13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Disney Invites You to a World of Epic Adventure and Imagination



TOMORROWLAND



From the Director of “The Incredibles,” Blast Off with this
Family Adventure on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, Digital HD

and Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) October 13



With Exclusive Bonus Including Deleted Scenes, Casting Tomorrowland,
Brad Bird Production Diaries, and More


SYNOPSIS: Dreamers Wanted…Disney invites you to an incredible world of epic imagination where anything is possible. Buckle your seat belt, as the director of The Incredibles takes your family on an action-packed thrill ride.



Join former boy genius Frank (George Clooney), optimistic, science-minded teen Casey (Britt Robertson), mysterious Athena (Raffey Cassidy) and the brilliant David Nix (Hugh Laurie) in a world of pure Disney imagination. Tomorrowland transports you on an inspiring and magical journey of wonder and adventure to a place where if you can dream it, you can do it. 



CAST: George Clooney as Frank Walker (“Gravity,” “Up in the Air”), Britt Robertson as Casey Newton (“The First Time,” “The Longest Ride”), Raffey Cassidy as Athena (“Snow White and the Huntsman,” “Dark Shadows”), Hugh Laurie as Nix (“Monsters vs. Aliens,” TV’s “House M.D.”), Tim McGraw as Eddie Newton (“The Blind Side”)



PRODUCERS: Brad Bird (“The Incredibles,” “Ratatouille”), Jeffrey Chernov (“Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol,” “Star Trek Into Darkness”), Damon Lindelof (TV’s “Lost,” “Star Trek Into Darkness”)


DIRECTOR: Brad Bird



WRITERS: Screenplay by Damon Lindelof and Brad Bird; Story by Damon Lindelof, Brad Bird & Jeff Jensen



RELEASE DATE: October 13, 2015



PRODUCTS: Digital HD/SD, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD

and On-Demand

BONUS: Digital HD/SD*, Blu-ray Combo Pack & Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA)

· Remembering the Future: A Personal Journey Through Tomorrowland with Brad Bird

Discover everything there is to know about the making of Tomorrowland through Director Brad Bird's perspective.

· Casting Tomorrowland

Join Brad Bird, Damon Lindelof, George Clooney, Hugh Laurie, Britt Robertson, and Raffey Cassidy as they discuss the making of Tomorrowland.

· A Great Big Beautiful Scoring Session

Famed composer Michael Giacchino invites Disney legend, Richard Sherman to join him in an informal visit to the Tomorrowland scoring stage, told through the personal lens of Michael’s brother, documentarian Anthony Giacchino.

· The World of Tomorrow Science Hour - Hosted By Futurologist David Nix (Blu-ray and DMA Exclusive)

Believe it or not but Nix used to host a children’s television program about science. Now watch the recently discover outtakes from the show.

· Animated Short: The Origins of Plus Ultra

An animated story of how Tomorrowland came to be.

· Brad Bird Production Diaries

Diary Entry #1 – “The First Day” (Blu-ray and DMA Exclusive)

Diary Entry #2 – “Tomorrowland vs. the Weather” (DMA Exclusive)

Diary Entry #3 – “NASA”

· Blast from the Past Commercial

Go back in time and watch this original commercial for the Blast from the Past store.

· Deleted Scenes with Filmmaker Intro

Deleted Scene 1 - Joking on the Eiffel Tower

Deleted Scene 2 - Young Casey vs. The Volcano

Deleted Scene 3 - Doomsday Living Room

Deleted Scene 4 - As Originally Written Casey The Downer

Deleted Scene 5 - What Happened to Tomorrowland

Deleted Scene 6 - What is Tomorrowland

Deleted Scene 7 - Great Big Beautiful World World’s Fair (DMA Exclusive)

Deleted Scene 8 - Frank Walker age 10 (DMA Exclusive)

· 4 Easter Eggs

*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer 


DVD:

· Brad Bird Production Diaries

Diary Entry #3 – “NASA”

· Blast from the Past Commercial
Go back in time and watch this original commercial for the Blast from the Past store.


FEATURE RUN TIME: Approximately 130 min.



RATING: Feature Film: PG in U.S.; PG in CE; G in CF



ASPECT RATIO: Blu-ray Feature Film = 1080p High Definition / 2.20:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.20:1



AUDIO: Blu-ray = 7.1 DTS

DVD = 5.1 Dolby



LANGUAGES: English, French & Spanish



SUBTITLES: English SDH, French & Spanish


SOCIAL MEDIA: Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/DisneyTomorrowland
Google+: https://plus.google.com/+DIsney’sTomorrowland/posts​


----------

